# Shetland Pony Farms...



## SWA (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello,

I was wondering if there were any Shetland Pony Farms located in or around Central Florida? I know there are many, many miniature horse farms, but was wondering if there were any Shetland farms? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 25, 2004)

I don't know my Florida geography well but there are a few Florida Shetland breeders. Alicia Slocum and her mom Bonnie Taylor are located in Starke and have some beautiful Shetlands and do a great deal of carriage driving. They don't have a website though. Some other Florida breeders do and here are a couple of links:

http://www.stargaitshetlands.com/

http://www.floridashetlands.com/

I'm sure there are more - those were just the ones I could come up with quick.


----------

